# Tennis elbow - cortizone shot?



## Gary H

I once taped my elbow with electical tape then put a on a long sleeved shirt to cover it. I know its very odd, but that worked great. after a week or so the pain was gone. 

I got tennis elbow from driving short lengths of rebar with a Estwing hammer when I worked union. Now that I am older, what a dumba$$ thing to do with a steel hammer. The formwork I did, put way more wear and tear on my body, then anything I ever did since.


----------



## J F

Thanks everyone for your input.

As it stands right now, I don't know anything I didn't know before...ya damn losers. :laughing: Actually, I've learned that I don't think I want to try the cort. shot, so thanks. 

I did get my kt tape in today.

However it works out, it's going to be another 4-12 months, if I'm guessing. Just part of the life we've all led.


----------



## sunkist

ok lets have some fun chop off your #[email protected], now lets be serous guys pay your s/s buy ins you are not going to be 21 forever, you got kids a morgage truck/car payments that job you are doing cheap that dick aint going to be there when you got s/s comeing get ya monney,


----------



## Calidecks

Tom Struble said:


> get your wiener cut off that should reduce your work load considerably:sweatdrop:


My gawd thats funny:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Red Adobe said:


> I have had alot of them shots back in the 90's to early 00's, both knees, shoulders, elbows, and one wrist 20 that i can think of. I don't think they did much but that bottle of vicoden sure helped !!
> 
> Instead of Ibuprofen try naproxen (aleve) if helps all my aches and pains more....dont take with muscle relaxers DANGEROUS I did that a couple weeks ago and an hour after bed I awoke to not being able to breathe at all then coughing for 5 mins barely breathing was about to call 911 , ended up making coffee and staying up all night.


I gotta agree naproxen Aleve is the only thing that is worth a damn over the counter. My pharmacist and my doctor told me to take two in the morning and two at night


----------



## rino1494

J F said:


> Yep, I use a Band-It.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Band-ABI0...L7SW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339074904&sr=8-1


I have the same thing. I just got over tennis elbow. Hurt like a ***** swinging a hammer or even taking the water pitcher out of the fridge. I lift alot of weights (6 days/wk). I believe this is what caused it. I stayed away from exercises that stressed it and it took about 4 months to get over it. Keep stretching it out and icing it.


----------



## J F

OK, I've been through this 3-4 times over 15 years or so. I've done everything suggested and then some. I appreciate all suggestions.

Basically, there's not much new treatment available. Good to know.

I'm pretty good (excellent) at researching schtuuuf, so it's time to go another route.

Thanks for all the posts, I appreciate it.

I'll post with any new info as I learn/go though it, in later months.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Was this elbow pain caused by playing too much Tennis:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Was this elbow pain caused by playing too much Tennis:blink:[/Quote
> 
> Edited because of ridiculous content.


----------



## J F

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Was this elbow pain caused by playing too much Tennis:blink:


No, just too much wear and tear, over the years.


----------



## J F

Hopefully, you guys that haven't dealt with it, don't have to. It's a major painintheballs, for a long time.


----------



## Tom Struble

yea hope ya feel better soon J.F. i hate seeing my friends in pain:sad:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Wow. I guess Im the only one who glanced at the title and assumed it was about Tim Tebow. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## J F

I'm the only one that glanced at your post and thought, what a dipshiite....









:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Dirtywhiteboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this elbow pain caused by playing too much Tennis:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited because of ridiculous content.
Click to expand...




J F said:


> I'm the only one that glanced at your post and thought, what a dipshiite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


I saw it too:gun_bandana:
I think everybody saw it:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Im just so upset I dont know what to do with myself..


----------



## Anderson

DO you fell any better using the KT tape for a couple of days. For me the pain relief was almost immediate. Not all the pain gone but a good amount of it.


----------



## J F

I DO have the tape, haven't used it yet though.

Listen...for all...again...I've been through this..numerous times.

This time has been quite a bit more prolonged. Schtuuf happens...


----------



## J F

Anderson said:


> DO you fell any better using the KT tape for a couple of days. For me the pain relief was almost immediate. Not all the pain gone but a good amount of it.


I do have it in my hands...just haven' had swmbo apply it yet...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

swmbo:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble

''she who must be..obviously blind to marry J'' or something like that


----------



## J F

*Exactly.*



































Arsehole.









You get bonus points for making me laugh...again. Still, you SUCK.


----------



## J F

swmbo:

*S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*e *O*beyed


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

J F said:


> swmbo:
> 
> *S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*end *O*ver


Fixed it:whistling


----------



## J F

:laughing: Much better. :clap:


----------



## mw31

JF last year I had tennis and golf elbow in the same arm that lasted about 3 months or so. I finally asked my chiropractor about it one day when I was getting my back adjusted he had it fixed in about four visits without a shot.


----------



## unitedhscorp

Had knee pains three weeks ago and got cort shot Ewwwwwwww hurt bad will not request another one of thoes in a hurry. Its been about a month and they say it is vey slow to go away


----------



## Kent Whitten

Guess I'm the only one that says stick the needle in baby :laughing:

Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## J F

The general consensus here and on the net, is that the cort. shots can be detrimental to the very small/thin tendon on the outside elbow.

I've really baby-ed the elbow for the last two weeks and I am starting to see some improvement. The excruciating pain from doing too much a couple of weeks ago is gone. I'm afraid to do the lawn work, which I've put off for 2 weeks...just damn. (we like our lawn)

We'll see what happens. mw31, I've heard about chiropractic working, any idea how that heals torn/ripped tendons? Just seems odd...but I'm all for odd if it heals me. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten

True, I get cort shots in larger joints. Mine is the SI joint. Literally....a pain in the ass. 

Don't count out homeopathy and acupuncture, that is also a few visits and pain will subside. Pretty damn relaxing too.


----------



## J F

Kent Whitten said:


> Guess I'm the only one that says stick the needle in baby :laughing:
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture?


It's good to be original, Kent. :laughing:

As I've gone through this 2-3 times (for any length) over the years, I'm going to be patient to a certain extent. I've always understood this is a long-term healing thing, depending on the extent of the tendon damage.

This one has just been more longer lasting/painful than in the past...all while doing less physical stuff over-all. Gettin' older is just a bi-otch, I guess. 

I appreciate all the input so far, and welcome any further input/experiences.

Gracias.


----------



## ROVACON

I'll admit that I am just watching this thread to see what the remedy is. I don't care about YOUR stupid elbow Jay :laughing:

It is an annoyance to say the least. I hope mine starts feeling better soon. My wife is getting tired of starting the lawn equipment :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've heard that taping a rib eye stake to it helps:whistling


----------



## ROVACON

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've heard that taping a rib eye stake to it helps:whistling


I'd rather deal with the pain and eat the ribeye :laughing:


----------



## J F

Alright comedians. :laughing: I deserve it, as I _might_ have cracked wise in a couple of threads here and there.









I'm really trying to put off going to the Dr., as I don't think it will help anything, like in the past "It needs rest/ice/heat/anti-inflammitories..."

But, this one has the others beat, pain-wise, by a_ loooong_ shot.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

And you thought going blind is the worst that could happen.. :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I hope you're feeling better soon, I know the pain of just reaching out to turn the dial on the car radio:sad: Oh the pain


----------



## J F

One of the "new pain" things, is trying to eat soup. Holding the spoon at that angle while eating is a real pain. I've got buttons for my radio. :whistling


----------



## J F

ohiohomedoctor said:


> And you thought going blind is the worst that could happen.. :jester:


The second worst... :laughing:

They've come along way in regards to palm razors.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

J F said:


> One of the "new pain" things, is trying to eat soup. Holding the spoon at that angle while eating is a real pain. I've got buttons for my radio. :whistling


Oh I'm still riding with a cassette player:blink:


----------



## J F

What happened to the 8-track? :blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten

J F said:


> One of the "new pain" things, is trying to eat soup. Holding the spoon at that angle while eating is a real pain. I've got buttons for my radio. :whistling


You should try driving a stick shift after breaking 8 ribs...ya Sally :laughing:


----------



## J F

Thanks, Kent...a little perspective always helps...mostly. :laughing:


----------



## J F

For all you guys wonderin'...yeah, it still hurts like hell, thanks for the warm thoughts. :laughing:

I'm going to see the ortho surgeon that did my carpal tunnel surgeries 3 years ago, on Monday, to get his take.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Hope it's nothing serious Jay. Well wishes to you.


----------



## J F

Thanks, Kent. It's just a pain in the...elbow. I'm guessin' I've torn that lil bi-otch of the tendon at the elbow attachment. On the bright side, I have swmbo taking out the garbage now. :laughing:


----------



## Astrix

Are you sure it is the tendons that are causing the pain? Sometimes it can be cartilage (arthritis) or ligaments. Tendons join muscle to bone; ligaments join bone to bone. Even though the pain symptoms are similar, the recommended treatments are different.

I have suffered from osteoarthritis for years. Actually, that is why I have been able to spend so much time on CT lately as I am off work due to finally getting a total knee replacement after literally decades of trying other treatments. I've tried it all (except for honeybee stings to the joint - Yikes!)

Cortisone - Not worth the trouble. It gave a bit of relief for about 6 months (some say up to a year), but then you are back at the same pain level, plus you have the added problem of side-effect damage.

Naproxen - An anti-inflammatory drug to bring down the swelling which in turn should help with pain symptoms. Not bad, but can be hard on your stomach.

Acupuncture - Some swear by it. It didn't do a thing for me.

KT tape - I haven't tried this but I noticed that a lot of the players in the recent Euro 2012 were wearing it. 

What I haven't seen mentioned in this thread yet, and which is one of the few remedies that I found personally helpful is a liquid medicine called "Pennsaid". It is an anti-inflammatory (like Naproxen) and a painkiller (like Advil); but rather than being a pill that can be hard on your stomach and takes time to work its way through your blood stream; this is a liquid that you rub into the affected joint so you get targeted relief. You'll need a prescription so you'll have to see a doctor to get it. I am not sure if it is a suitable treatment for tendonitis as I was prescribed it for arthritis. 

Your doctor will be best able to advise you. BTW, my family doctor had never heard of Pennsaid. I was prescribed this by an ortho surgeon and when I told my family doctor about it, he was impressed and now prescribes it to his other patients.


----------



## J F

Thanks Astrix, I'll put Pennsaid on my "questions for doc" list. I appreciate the in-depth post. 

I'm pretty sure this at least started as "tennis elbow" or maybe tendinosis, as I've suffered from tennis elbow in the past, but it's probably been 10-12 years since I had a bout worth remembering.

I get the (now severe) pain/pleasure from putting pressure on the tendon point on the outside of the elbow, and now the pain has also moved into my forearm after a few months (another "carpal" area).

We'll see what the doc suggests. As I stated/typed earlier, he's the same ortho surgeon who did my carpal tunnel surgeries a few years back, and I really like him, so that's a good step in the right direction for now.


----------



## Astrix

Good luck to you. There's nothing worse than suffering with chronic pain and not having any solutions on how to deal with it. Hopefully the doctor will have some helpful treatment options for you.

P.S. - A bag of frozen peas makes a good ice pack too. You can easily mold it to your affected area.


----------



## Inner10

I really hope this doesn't affect your job of beating off on the internet all day. :laughing:


















Cause I don't know what I'd do either!:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

i wasn't wondering..


----------



## J F

:laughing: azzholes

Somehow, I've become very ambidext%##$# ( I have no idea how to spell it).

And Astrix, big yeah on the frozen peas..and the more expensive stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm telling you,,tying a rib eye to it works much better than frozen peas:whistling


----------



## hdavis

J F said:


> As I stated/typed earlier, he's the same ortho surgeon who did my carpal tunnel surgeries a few years back, and I really like him, so that's a good step in the right direction for now.


I like lots of people, but that isn't what I look for in an orthopedic surgeon. My oldest son went to multiple orthopedic surgeons for chronic shoulder pain. Came up with nothing worthwhile. So, I looked up the orthodepic surgeon for the Dallas Stars ( and Rangers, sometimes). Just a few minutes and the guy found the problem, showed he had it in both shoulders (although one was asymptomatic), and had how to fix it.

Orthopedic surgeons who deal with pro pitchers know their shoulder and elbow problems. Football ones know just about every joint  To the extent that I trust doctors at all, I trust them.

Good luck with your elbow!


----------



## Tom Struble

i can't believe how much i'm not wondering about this:blink:..wow..mind blowing:blink:


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Keep us posted on what the Doc says - I have been suffering for about 4 months now as well. Sucks- Pain comes and goes but just moving it the wrong way sometimes is a killer. My doc told me the same thing- Rest, ice, arm band and Aleve 2 times a day- Big help...NOT. I am thinking of going to an Ortho in the next few weeks..
Oh did I mention I am now also suffering from Planters Fasciitis in my right heel...? Fun as a rock in your shoe all day!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Planters peanuts:blink:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

TIGHTER MITER said:


> Keep us posted on what the Doc says - I have been suffering for about 4 months now as well. Sucks- Pain comes and goes but just moving it the wrong way sometimes is a killer. My doc told me the same thing- Rest, ice, arm band and Aleve 2 times a day- Big help...NOT. I am thinking of going to an Ortho in the next few weeks..
> Oh did I mention I am now also suffering from Planters Fasciitis in my right heal...? Fun as a rock in your shoe all day!


Same here unfortunately :sad: I've been dealing with the bum elbow for about 6 weeks now. Down to about 30% strength in my right arm and have dropped about 4 coffee cups...the pain hits at the most inopportune times - like in the middle of a fast left handed sweeper at 70mph on the bike  That'll fluckin wake ya up :laughing: I just ordered some KT tape myself. I'll let you guys know how that works out. I have a cousin who is a kenesiologist - I should probably give him a call and set up an appointment. He'll probably want a free floor done though :laughing:


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Planters peanuts:blink:


If what I have in my heel was in my nuts, I would not be writing this!:whistling


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


----------



## Tom Struble

:wheelchair:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Tom Struble said:


> :wheelchair:


That's me :thumbsup:


----------



## J F

Tom Struble said:


> :wheelchair:


:laughing: 

Bastage.


----------



## Tom M

Went to an orthopedic last month to look at my chest and investigate pain in my left elbow. I dont really understand why my left elbow has chronic discomfort but Im right handed.
After an x-ray It was determined that I have an osteophyte. He gave me a topical gel called Voltaren which helps..can try that. I got anti inflammatory called Diclofenac as well. Thes help but Im convinced the problem stems from something I am doing in repetion like sleeping funny, driving or even resting it on the desk while on the computer.


Just started to get a little better and yesterday I wiped out off a ladder. Dam plastic deck. The ladder slid out from under me as I pushed off the top. Good thing it was only 7 ft but I landed right on the F***in ladder on my ribs. Hurting today. Never in all of these years. Im on roll I guess.


----------



## redwood

I hurt pretty much all over these days, but never my elbows or forearms. I wonder why that is.

These days, my legs are a problem. I can barely walk in the morning, until the ibuprophen kicks in. Not to bad during the day, but in the evenings they are bad again. Doc thinks it's just the wear and tear of years of hard labor.

Regarding cortisone shots, I've had a few, spaced pretty far apart over the years. They never helped my shoulders, but did wonders on my feet and somewhat on my leg.


----------



## concretemasonry

When I seriously played golf, I got what was said to be "tennis elbow" in my left arm. It was really probably tendonitis.

I ended up drawing a doubles partner that was doctor. Since we were a team, he prescribed what to do. This was because we were doubles partners and it was a tournament that covered about 6 or 8 weeks (once a week matches).

He said to take ibuprofen (don't remember the exact dosage) every 4 hours and set the alarm to take it religiously ever 4 hours during the night. He said it would feel great after a week or two (the pain and iflamation was eliminated), but continue for another 2 weeks despite feeling better. This allowed the healing to take place.

I have not had a problem for 20 years and we won the tournament. Doctors can do wonders when they are working for pride and not just fee.


----------



## Tom M

concretemasonry said:


> He said it would feel great after a week or two (the pain and iflamation was eliminated), but continue for another 2 weeks despite feeling better. This allowed the healing to take place.


 Maybe this is a bigger factor, I dont like taking things. Dr. say take twice a day for 2 weeks and go a week.


----------



## redwood

I hate taking drugs as well. But I hate pain worse.

My doctor suggested narcotics, but I passed. Despite the fact that I take ibuprophin every morning and night, my overall dosage is small, 400 mg morning, 400 mg night. They tell me that is not enough to cause problems. Somedays, like today, I would like to take more, but it's probably because I'm inactive today.


----------



## Greg from K/W

I get pain in both elbows if I install a lot of drywall or use the hammer a lot. My massage therapist and chiro help it out. I don't take anything for it. Most of the pain is caused from swelling and scar tissue that forms in the tendons as it heals. Ice it and then rub with your fingers where it hurts the most. This will break up the scar tissue. Also using a tennis band below the elbow joint will help alleviate the pain in the joint. It help the tendon work without stressing it. I learned this from my chiropractor. 

Also if you hold your arm out and it hurts on the top of the joint its tennis elbow. If it hurts below or under the elbow its golfers elbow.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What about carpenters elbow:blink: where's the pain then:blink:


----------



## J F

That's called a "hangover". :laughing:


----------



## J F

All good points Greg, I've done it all. I'm icing/massaging/taking aleve or ibuprofen every day. I've used the arm brace ( http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Band-ABI0...e=UTF8&qid=1355761232&sr=8-1&keywords=band+it among others), I've rested my arm for months, etc, etc.

I've had this issue over the years, but never so much pain, and it always went away after 2-4 months. I never knew 45 was "old". :laughing:

Here's hoping the shot works this afternoon, like the the last one did. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

No I'm OK J The drinks :whistling Well I had to acked right in front of people I've never met before:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

J F said:


> All good points Greg, I've done it all. I'm icing/massaging/taking aleve or ibuprofen every day. I've used the arm brace ( http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Band-ABI0...e=UTF8&qid=1355761232&sr=8-1&keywords=band+it among others), I've rested my arm for months, etc, etc.
> 
> I've had this issue over the years, but never so much pain, and it always went away after 2-4 months. I never knew 45 was "old". :laughing:
> 
> Here's hoping the shot works this afternoon, like the the last one did. :thumbup:


Have you tried that soaking it in cider thing:blink:


----------



## J F

No. :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

Cider?? WTFIUWT
I never really bought into that arm band thing. Maybe we are all more affected by the whole gluten thing.


----------



## J F

Could be. I can definitely feel a slight difference with the arm band, as it constricts the forearm muscles a bit, which lessens the pull on the tendon connection at the elbow.

Whether is has any effect in helping you heal, who knows?


----------



## SMLWinds

Well, I guess I can chime in here since when I'm not working with tools at a house, I use them in the operating room to replace knees, hips, repair rotator cuffs, and even cure tennis elbow! Tennis elbow is a tendonitis of sorts that affects a specific muscle (the extensor carpi radialis brevis, if you were wondering) where is attaches on your lateral epicondyle (better known as the bump on the outside of your elbow). In general, it is self limited meaning it goes away on its own but can take time to do so (many months is not uncommon). In some cases it will persist more than a year and I offer those folks surgery, which works well but knocks your arm out of service for a couple months. Anti-inflammatories medications will help decrease inflammation and are the first line thing I prescribe. The counterforce braces serve to stabilize the stretched and torn tendon attachment and thus relieve some of the aggravation. I think most people would agree the decrease in stress they provide should help expedite healing. Ice is good for decreasing inflammation as well. Cortisone is certainly an option and makes you feel better. Yes, it can damage tendons. A recent study (last month) showed no one injection is better than any other one. I do offer patients one cortisone shot but am hesitant to give more than that. The bottom line that no one wants to hear is that the small tears in the tendon insertion need rest to heal quickly. Obviously most of us on this forum aren't very good at resting it and thus, are stuck living with it longer than the average desk job individual. So, rest, brace, anti-inflammatories, ice, 1 cortisone shot, and time are your prescription. Now that you know all our secrets, you can all cancel your appointments!


----------



## Tom Struble

so..some type of tendon caulk then?


----------



## redwood

SMLWinds said:


> Well, I guess I can chime in here since when I'm not working with tools at a house, I use them in the operating room to replace knees, hips, repair rotator cuffs, and even cure tennis elbow! Tennis elbow is a tendonitis of sorts that affects a specific muscle (the extensor carpi radialis brevis, if you were wondering) where is attaches on your lateral epicondyle (better known as the bump on the outside of your elbow). In general, it is self limited meaning it goes away on its own but can take time to do so (many months is not uncommon). In some cases it will persist more than a year and I offer those folks surgery, which works well but knocks your arm out of service for a couple months. Anti-inflammatories medications will help decrease inflammation and are the first line thing I prescribe. The counterforce braces serve to stabilize the stretched and torn tendon attachment and thus relieve some of the aggravation. I think most people would agree the decrease in stress they provide should help expedite healing. Ice is good for decreasing inflammation as well. Cortisone is certainly an option and makes you feel better. Yes, it can damage tendons. A recent study (last month) showed no one injection is better than any other one. I do offer patients one cortisone shot but am hesitant to give more than that. The bottom line that no one wants to hear is that the small tears in the tendon insertion need rest to heal quickly. Obviously most of us on this forum aren't very good at resting it and thus, are stuck living with it longer than the average desk job individual. So, rest, brace, anti-inflammatories, ice, 1 cortisone shot, and time are your prescription. Now that you know all our secrets, you can all cancel your appointments!


We need you here more often.:clap:


----------

